# Out of hibernation



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I brought Tilly out of hibernation and filled her up with some fresh petrol. I like to try and keep the tank almost empty over the winter so that I have fresh petrol at the start of the season.

MOT due this month so I will give her a quick look over, though I suspect nothing is required and book a test.

I came back from the filling station and gave her a wash, this was some pictures I took



























































































First rally this year is at The Museum of Rural Life at Kittochside, East Kilbride on 2nd May


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice indeed. I remember the write-up fondly. :thumb:

Funny enough, we always keep out car with a near full tank over the winter. Not sure why, we just always have.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

47p2, you going to the scottish all rover rally at the end of may?

your cars well minted mate hope you go would be nice to see it in the flesh, stunning motor!


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!! just wow:argie::argie::argie::doublesho:doublesho

beading anyone, very very nice mate, anyone got link to write up??


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

thats lovely, awesome beading pics too


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> 47p2, you going to the scottish all rover rally at the end of may?
> 
> your cars well minted mate hope you go would be nice to see it in the flesh, stunning motor!


I'm planning on going on the Sunday. Its at the Falkirk wheel on 30th May if anyone wants to come and look at the cars.

I decided that as the weather was sunny I would give the old girl a run and assess if anything was required for the MOT later this month. I covered 35-40 miles without incident so the MOT will be booked soon.

Tilly did manage to get a bit of a blow out as we caught sight of a 1940s MG TC ahead and the driver was obviously out enjoying the weather with the hood down. When he saw us in his rear view mirror he must have put his foot to the floor as the smoke bellowed out from the exhaust. What he didn't know was Tilly has a 2247cc straight six compared to his 1250cc four cylinder engine, so it wasn't much of a race.

Here are another few reflection pictures taken when I returned from my drive


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Here are another couple of beading pictures taken last year


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice to see Tilly back out on the roads again! Also good to see that all the chrome bits are still looking nice and new 
Alex


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

You did a good job there Alex :buffer:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Were off today for the first rally of the year which is at The National Museum of Rural Life‎, Philipshill Road, East kilbride, Glasgow, Lanarkshire G76 9HR.

If you're not doing anything or are a bit bored sitting around why not pop along for a great day out. There are usually around 200 cars to see


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful car you have there Sir!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Would have loved to have popped in John and see her once more.
But we had a class today. Hope you had a great day and she is safely tucked up once more.
Gordon.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

East Kilbride turned out to be an excellent day with around 300 cars there ranging from new Jaguars to 1930s Austins and everything in between.

I did meet a couple of guys who frequent the forum, but never got their names, come on chaps...own up :thumb:


----------

